

Playing Google's Pacman with Selenium 2 - petercooper
http://seleniumexamples.com/blog/examples/play-pacman-with-selenium-2/

======
rhettinger
Pretty good start and cool idea.

Would be more impressive if the program responded to movement of the ghosts or
followed a known pattern around the maze.

------
gojomo
Bonus points to the first person who discovers the winning patterns via
parallel search of many likely possibilities. (I'm assuming that like in the
classic Pac-Man, the Google Ghosts' behavior is deterministic.)

